# Hitch climber with Prusik



## Treeguyricky (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey how you doing fella's I'm interested in the hitch climber with Prusik set up, I would like some info on it, I'm so use too the Blake hitch , I wanna try something new out, Question can you descend using that system or do you gotta add something like the rope wrench etc. what's the best size line too use on the Prusik looking into the ocean one but not sure of the size , gonna get the dmm pulley, new too this site,. Thanks for all feedback, .


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 27, 2013)

You may want to consider Paul Cox's new HitchHiker, which works for both SRT, abd Ddrt.
I bought a RW for my hitch climber pulley set up, but am liking the HitchHiker much more than the RW.


----------



## Treeguyricky (Jan 27, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> You may want to consider Paul Cox's new HitchHiker, which works for both SRT, abd Ddrt.
> I bought a RW for my hitch climber pulley set up, but am liking the HitchHiker much more than the RW.



Thanks for the info, I'm young and old school always just used my quick Blake hitch, gonna look into the hitch hiker, but on the hitch climber with Prusik you can use that too repell right?


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes. But incorporate a rope wrench into your setup if you progress to SRT. 
(In my case, that progress is glacial)

You may want to consider a Michoacan for your friction hitch with the hitchclimber. It is very similar to a Blake's hitch.

View attachment 275947


----------



## Treeguyricky (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey thanks again bro ,. I appreciate it , have a good week and be safe up there,..


----------



## Bermie (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are climbing double rope (as I still am) get the hitch climber pulley and you will NEVER look back! Oh so much easier than humping a blakes.

Yes, you could jump right to SRT (single rope) and go with all the fancy new things like rope wrench or hitch hiker, but I'd leave that until later.

So - Hitch climber and prussik...
FIRST thing is you will be pulling rope from ABOVE your friction hitch, not below as you probably have been doing with your blakes all this time. It takes a bit of getting used to but becomes second nature very soon. Just remember to strip the slack through the hitch every few pulls!

Learn to tie the VT or distel or other closed hitch to go with the hitch climber. Eye and eye cord and a closed hitch are the preferred combination. 
Choosing which kind of friction cord to go with what kind of rope you have is quite variable. I JUST switched to 8mm HRC yesterday from 10mm Ocean Polyester. It took a bit of adjusting but the difference was with OP I had 4 wraps 2 braids, with the HRC I ended up with 5 wraps 2 braids (same setup as OP didn't grab well and 4 wraps 3 braids grabbed too much) on my XTC fire. I changed because my OP was worn and I wanted to try something different.

The VT is much more sensitive than the blakes, until you get the hitch/rope/ combo right for you, you'll have to attend to it, make sure it grabs before you sit back. and letting it off to descend...take it easy!

Yes, you can ascend/descend with the Hitch climber setup, no problem.

Many climbers are moving to SRT and there are some really cool new bits of hardware out there that make it very interesting and easier that it has ever been thus far...but the hitch climber / prussik combo sound like a logical progression for you right now.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 30, 2013)

Um, the HitchHiker can be used for both SRT and DdRT.
If you look into reviews of it on other forums, you will see almost everyone that is trying it is liking it.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 30, 2013)

The Hitch Climber is the pulley with three attachment holes almost exclusively used to self tend the hitch in DRT

The Hitch Hiker is the new friction sharing device that combines hitch tending with friction sharing and was developed for SRT but is being discovered has many more applications!

The OP started out asking about the Hitch Climber...


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 30, 2013)

Bermie said:


> ?
> 
> The OP started out asking about the Hitch Climber...



Why yes he did! He mentioned he wants to try something new out, and welcomes all feedback.
I'm glad that I am not the sole person on this forum willing to provide some. However, it is incorrect to infer that the HitthHiker is solely for SRT. I am using mine for DdRT. 

The nice thing is that no rope wrench is needed to transition over from DdRT to SRT when using the HitchHiker.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 30, 2013)

And you don't need expensive eye - to - eye spliced cordage with the HitchHiker!!!


----------



## Bermie (Jan 30, 2013)

Gotcha! 
Yes the HH can be used for both, sorry if I made it sound like its only an SRT thing.
HH comes with a hitch cord included, and the carabiners, quite a good deal by the sound of it.

Several years ago I did what he sounds like he's keen on doing...moving on from blakes to a the hitch climber setup...I love it and its still working for me in my climbing environment. My next move at some point will be to try the Hitch Hiker...sounds and looks much more user friendly than the rope wrench.


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 30, 2013)

You are years ahead of me, Bermie; my evolution from Blake's to newer hitches is still very much a work in progress. The old dog (me) is trying to teach itself some new tricks, 'cause there has to be "a better way."

I've tried both the Hitchclimber and HitchHiker, and am preferring the HH, especially as some very experienced climbers are sharing their experiences "tweaking" it to make it even more efficient. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Treeguyricky (Jan 30, 2013)

Bermie said:


> If you are climbing double rope (as I still am) get the hitch climber pulley and you will NEVER look back! Oh so much easier than humping a blakes.
> 
> Yes, you could jump right to SRT (single rope) and go with all the fancy new things like rope wrench or hitch hiker, but I'd leave that until later.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks buddy, for all the info, I wanna get out of the Stone Age and try the new stuff out,. I'm glad both of you guys took the time out too reply too this , much appreciated .


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 30, 2013)

My young'un trying HH.
Very indebted to the wife for letting me ventilate the floor. 16' is nicer than 8

View attachment 276543
View attachment 276543


----------



## newsawtooth (Jan 30, 2013)

Pelorus said:


> You are years ahead of me, Bermie; my evolution from Blake's to newer hitches is still very much a work in progress. The old dog (me) is trying to teach itself some new tricks, 'cause there has to be "a better way."
> 
> I've tried both the Hitchclimber and HitchHiker, and am preferring the HH, especially as some very experienced climbers are sharing their experiences "tweaking" it to make it even more efficient.
> 
> ...



Pelorous, how is the slack tending with the Hitch Hiker? Is it as smooth as a pulley?


I thought this was interesting as well, Big Orange is crawling out of the stone age of body thrusting. Page 2 describes some of their "new" techniques and gear. Not sure what their climbing system is going to be but they are searching and recognizing that better methods exist.

http://www.asplundh.com/treemag/2012/Spring 2012 TREE Magazine.pdf


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 30, 2013)

I do not find it as smooth as a HC, but it is smoother than a Blakes. Also, to auto-tend the HH, you will need to incorporate a small eye-to-eye tender attached to a chest or neck (gasp) lanyard bungee. 
Moss made this one, with state of the art craftsmanship:

View attachment 276545


I have made one out of some rubberized nylon climber strap, and it works ok.
A piece of a coat hanger would also work.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 18, 2015)

Bermie said:


> If you are climbing double rope (as I still am) get the hitch climber pulley and you will NEVER look back! Oh so much easier than humping a blakes.
> 
> Yes, you could jump right to SRT (single rope) and go with all the fancy new things like rope wrench or hitch hiker, but I'd leave that until later.
> 
> ...




Sorry to pull up an old thread but can i ask what length of eye2eye would be ideal for the Hitch climber pulley setup? i've got a new beeline (24" 8mm) that i've purchased with the intent on running a blakes with tending puller but just ordered the HC pulley as another system to learn. I figured i'd go with Ocean Poly or something. What would be the best length? 28"? 30"? 32"? 34"? other??

Best brand eye2eye to buy?? (climbing on 1/2" Yale XTC Fire)

& sewn eye2eye or spliced eye2eye??


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 18, 2015)

HH doesn't use an e2e, just a length of hitch cord so you can set your length exactly.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 18, 2015)

I just editted my post, meant the Hitch Climber pulley not Hitch Hiker, sorry about that


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 18, 2015)

What hitch are you planning on using?


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 18, 2015)

I figured the VT. Is there another hitch that would better suit it?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 18, 2015)

That 24 beeline should work fine on that fire. I love beeline, wears like steel. Some guys like a 28, but I like to just barely get the VT tied and clipped in to minimize setback. Try a 4 wrap 2 braid and see if you can get it clipped in.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 18, 2015)

i'll do just that when the order comes in. Thanks, thats exactly what i was trying to figure out. didn't want to be too short or too long to impede the usefulness of the system. I like the beeline myself and am probably gonna order another one, might order 2... one in 24" and one in 28". or maybe 3 . 

would it be better to get spliced eyes instead of sewn to make it a look a bit cleaner?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes, definitely go with the spliced eyes for a cleaner look, and always show up on the job in starched pants and polished boots.

JK. spliced eyes do give you a little more usable length.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 18, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yes, definitely go with the spliced eyes for a cleaner look, and always show up on the job in starched pants and polished boots.
> 
> JK. spliced eyes do give you a little more usable length.




 Thanks bud

~Moose


----------



## acer-kid (Jul 19, 2015)

I personally like the way stitched eyes interface w/ the hitch climber. It lays flatter on the cheeks plates. They stay in place better. Just my opinion.

8mm beeline is a joke to splice, though.


----------

